
Ask HN: What other disciplines need programmers? - typcl_economist
Besides &quot;typical&quot; software companies, what other disciplines &#x2F; application areas are in need of programmers? (e.g. bioinformatics, GIS, etc.)
======
PaulHoule
Nearly all businesses can use custom software. One I can think of was a native
American owned company that handled the reverse logistics of getting pallets
back to companies that ship stuff. On some level that is nailing an occasional
board back on or driving a load of pallets on a truck but to coordinate th
activity takes software.

------
shoo
Many sectors can use custom software.

there's also lots of scope for software to help plan or schedule or optimise
business decisions in large orgs. e.g. scheduling & routing trains, packing
traffic onto ships, scheduling staff for shifts, optimising mixes of input
ingredients to produce outputs of sufficient quality while maximizing profit

